

Show HN: HN Who's Hiring – Better display, log in and save jobs - bianca
http://hnwhoshiring.herokuapp.com/

======
bianca
Hi guys,

This is the first thing I've ever made for people to use. I'm pretty nervous
about showing people. I made it because I wanted to try out Firebase.

Future features: Better UI/UX, more login options, keyboard navigation, search
bar.

~~~
ninetax
nice job, I like it!

If you wanted to go crazy you could extend it so that one could edit emails to
apply inline (if there's an email in the job add) so that one could apply to
many jobs at once.

Also, filters for location, language, etc.

Either way, cool project.

~~~
bianca
Thank you so much! And that's a great idea!

I'll definitely add location and search and have a way to keep track of
contact info like emails and maybe draft them inside the app too :)

------
adam-_-
I must be being blind but there doesn't seem to be a search bar. How I use the
existing hn threads is to search through using Find for some criteria like
"UK".

